# Beaded Faceframes



## jconley (Nov 13, 2007)

I building some cabinets in my home and was wondering what bit should I use to make face frames with a 1/4" beaded detail on them ? Also where would you recomend I get the bit from?Thanks for all info.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

This is a tip from Norm A. of the NYWS

Put in a bead bit in the router table, run the stock by the bit then rip it to size on the table saw, then miter the ends and glue it into the door frame, need trick.
Check your router bits you may have one ,many bits do have a bead profile as part of the bit.

If not you can use a bull nose one ...

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_bull.html

OR

Just one more way to do the job
Glue up your doors/frames and use the add on tool for your router,,
see below..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...l/pages/bt_groov.html#bead_board_video_anchor
Multi-Bead / Reed Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_edge.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_bead.html

OnPoint Universal Laser Router Plate
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/OnPoint_Router_Plate.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_groov.html



=====


jconley said:


> I building some cabinets in my home and was wondering what bit should I use to make face frames with a 1/4" beaded detail on them ? Also where would you recomend I get the bit from?Thanks for all info.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


----------



## jconley (Nov 13, 2007)

Bob,
Thanks for the info.
Jim


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

All due respect to Bj, you don't want a simple bull nose bit because the flats are typically too large. Better to use a beading bit like this:










The Freud item for 1/4" bead (1/8" radius) is 80-102 (1/4" shank) or 80-122 (1/2" shank)


----------

